# Imminent War With Israel Forecasted by September 8th, 2010



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes. here we go again. * Imminent possible war with Israel on the 8th of September...yes 2 days from now.*

Sure we have heard it before...but these intelligence reports indicate the threat is more serious this time. Armies are deploying to battle lines against Israel...and war councils are being held by the enemies of Israel.

Why do we care? Well let's just say it won't be a good domino effect on the economy of the USA. Most stocks will most likely plummet. And fear will rule the day. Survival preps to kick into gear.

If war breaks out in the middle east...hold on to your hats boys...the storm is coming.

*Read the article here. YELLOW ALERT FOR WAR WITH ISRAEL*

Oh and any of you familiar with HAWK from Stevequayle.com did you get the news? 
*HAWK announced today that he is going of the air to prepare his family for safety*....read that too if you want. He gives a serious warning and general dates for the chaos he expects...coming soon. that is why he is leaving.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I did a quick GoogleSearch and couldn't find anything on the AP (Associated Press) about this, but, did find something from Freedomist.com ..

Pan-Islamic World Itching For War With Israel- Strategy Report- Upadaria | The Freedomist

If this was really happening, wouldn't the AP have it already, or, could it be forthcoming?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

If Israel is attacked and see's they are going to be overrun, they will go nuke, there is no doubt, the world can't seem to grasp the fact that there is a difference between the Old Jews of WW2 who walked into the gas chambers still thinking "don't make waves it will be ok" and the New Israel, who built the monument that says "NEVER AGAIN".. these people are different and will fight to the death and take the winners with them if they lose.

Do I think it's going to happen soon? no... BUT...if it does, it will spread! so be thinking.


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess we'll find out today.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Whats the time switch, gona start morning or evening. Wasn't it day time there last nite. Over in that mess anything can happen anytime, i reckon.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*Here I sit broken hearted, in my shelter and nothin started.*


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

*whew* Maybe this one has been delayed too.

Let's hope we get past Saturday and this "Quoran burning" thing without violence or terrorist acts.

Seems the possibilities of SHTF are increasing and coming from more directions at once.

Stay ready.


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

9


gypsysue said:


> *whew* Maybe this one has been delayed too.
> 
> Let's hope we get past Saturday and this "Quoran burning" thing without violence or terrorist acts.
> 
> ...


Agreed sir, its coming just a matter of when this whole quran burning thing is a bad idea on so many levels and karma is a bitch. Half of pakastan is still undet water, 6 earth quake in Oklahoma, Israel, I think I should start making my piece with my god. Smokem if you gottem folks this is


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope it starts next year 2099, by then every one here won't give a, well ya know.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Did I miss it?


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

still waiting and nothing.... dam it


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> Did I miss it?


Yeah, Harley, you were asleep (must have been those lullabys you were making up lyrics for and dozed off...), but it's okay, they shook hands, called it good, and went fishing instead of having a war.

Ahhh, if only it were that simple.


----------



## NavyKen (Feb 14, 2010)

Israel and who the U.S.? that's just nuts. I'm U.S. Navy and was just in school with Israeli IDF members. Israel is one of our strongest allies (Even with Obama trying his hardest to alienate them). No we are not going to war with Israel.

:scratch


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe Israel was supposed to attack Iran


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> I believe Israel was supposed to attack Iran


Or the other way around. Iran and some of their allies supposed to drop-kick Israel ...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I believe it's 9-9-10 over there now. 
Maybe some other time.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I just googled it. Israel is 7 hours ahead of U.S. Eastern Time Zone, but it didn't say if that was summer or winter (Standard/daylight savings) time.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey gypsy... like your new avatar! :congrat:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> Hey gypsy... like your new avatar! :congrat:


Thanks! Will you write me a song to go with it?

When I was looking for a good picture of a gypsy wagon I kept finding some cool cartoon ones of a wild-looking gypsy fortuneteller and her crystal ball, and I almost used that, but...

Then people might start asking me to look into it and see when the SHTF will happen! 

and "gypsy" fits me because I'm a wanderer, dreamer, and free spirit...who just watches what's going on and guesses, like everyone else!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Another 'Sky Is Falling' post...

It's now the 9th, nothing on the horizon, just another 'Scared Stupid' post to make you buy things you don't need...

I can't believe people fall for this stuff every time when they should be working on REAL PROBLEMS...

I Arabs have figured out it's a REALLY BAD IDEA to mess with Israel, and knowing full well we have a surplus of equipment in the area from the Iraq draw down will mean faster re-supply for Israel if something happens...

This just takes the focus off what you should be doing,
Reduce, Reuse, Recycle, produce your own power, keep your water clean, watch those thieving bastards at Haliburton, ect.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> Another 'Sky Is Falling' post...


Looks like the lack-of-info from the AP was proof-enough, eh? I can hear it now ... "*Due to circumstances beyond our control, the war we were planning to start with Isreal has been delayed. Please be patient with us as we work out the kinks. Thank you.*"


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Looks like the lack-of-info from the AP was proof-enough, eh? I can hear it now ... "*Due to circumstances beyond our control, the war we were planning to start with Isreal has been delayed. Please be patient with us as we work out the kinks. Thank you.*"


I figure that oil prices are down and talk of an attack drives them up for OPEC...
But people say I'm 'Nuts' and need a 'Tin Foil Hat' around here.

Nothing like making a few BILLION more dollars off their oil with a few rumors!

I'm just a farm idiot from Indiana, so it's just speculation,
but I'm watching oil prices today to see what happens...
May need to get the diesel tank refilled for winter if it's going to jump up real soon.

Haliburton isn't making that 12 BILLION a month in Iraq anymore, that's tapering down for them,
So they might want to drive up oil prices so they make more from their oil holdings to keep the record profits up...

I just SO GLAD my little electric vehicles get me 85% of the places I need to go without gasoline,
And the 'New' (new to me) car gets 35+ miles to the gallon on the other 15% of my driving!


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

OK . . .
I just got outta bed

are we still here or what ???


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Now we wait for Yom Kippur.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

kyhoti said:


> Now we wait for Yom Kippur.


Which starts...when?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> Which starts...when?


Sunset of September 17 through nightfall of September 18


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Is it Sept. 8th yet???


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Two choices IMHO: A strike on Iran to prevent their acquiring nuclear weapons; or Iran acquires nuclear weapons.

Both will have very serious consequences.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> Two choices IMHO: A strike on Iran to prevent their acquiring nuclear weapons; or Iran acquires nuclear weapons.
> 
> Both will have very serious consequences.


sure would be nice if we had TROOPS in a strategically located country NEAR Iran... hhmmmm... nope, can't think of any place like that :gaah:


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> sure would be nice if we had TROOPS in a strategically located country NEAR Iran... hhmmmm... nope, can't think of any place like that :gaah:


 Yeah, I was only kidding when I told Bush,Cheney,Rove wofowitz,Perle,Rumsfeld that we should invade Irac just to get troops in the area. I wonder what ever happened to those guys anyway?, it's like they never existed and had nothing to do with the mess we're in.How fast the MSM forgets.


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> Is it Sept. 8th yet???


Just slightly less than a year away... Grin.


----------

